
On doppelgängers and perception - suchow
https://aeon.co/ideas/havent-we-met-before-on-doppelgangers-and-perception
======
e40
I got word from a colleague at a conference that my doppelgänger was afoot.
Next time I went to the same conference, I met him and we took pics together.
As I was watching him give his talk and he was in profile, it was really
strange to feel _that totally looks like me up there_. Chilling.

~~~
kopijahe
I got mine from my mom when she was in Abu Dhabi, she cannot believe her eyes
when she sees him, she said even his mannerism is mostly the same as mine. The
guy seemingly disturbed by my mom's observation and left the place.

I'm from Indonesia.

------
stochastic_monk
One look at the picture provided convinces me that one's chances of finding
one's Double, even in a see of millions of people, is probably negligibly
small. Those people are not "dead ringer"s for each other.

~~~
anchpop
Seems like something that would be solvable by technology. Facebook has a
dataset of what billions of people look like, they could probably find 2 or 3
who look exactly like me

~~~
scott_s
The women profiled here set up a website for it:
[http://www.twinstrangers.com/](http://www.twinstrangers.com/)

~~~
gymshoes
One could upload celebrity headshots and find their doppelgangers here

